# Games compatible with my PC



## TechPlex (Jul 4, 2011)

Friends, I am here after a long time. This time I have a simple trouble. I am bored of playing the games I had in stock and I want to download some other titles. Preferably racing ones. So please type down titles that are compatible with my PC. And please suggest good ones that are recognized. here are my system configs

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Basic , Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2390  @ 1.86GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1406 Mb
Graphics Card: VIA Chrome9 HC IGP Family WDDM  , 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 29899 MB, Free - 12869 MB; D: Total - 29999 MB, Free - 15657 MB; E: Total - 16316 MB, Free - 3010 MB; 
Motherboard: HCL Infosystems Limited, Notebook PC


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2011)

don't think any modern games will run on that config. you may try Crashday, NFS upto Most Wanted, etc.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 4, 2011)

Trackmania? Should work.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2011)

Half Life series should run I guess.


----------



## TechPlex (Jul 4, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Trackmania? Should work.



Sorry! I am in search of street racing games. And Trackmania is miles away from street racing simulation.



Sam said:


> don't think any modern games will run on that config. you may try Crashday, NFS upto Most Wanted, etc.



I am searching street racing games as Sam very well knows.



gameranand said:


> Half Life series should run I guess.



Thanks for suggesting shooter games. But I would prefer action ones like Prince of Persia and others similar to it.


----------



## Alok (Jul 5, 2011)

If u want action adventure then for your pc i suggest Tomb Raider series upto tr-legend and tr-anniversary.

Btw these feels me kiddish but still enjoying.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2011)

Play GTA games, except GTA 4. Others will be fine.
Mafia 1
Midtown Madness(1,2)


----------



## Alok (Jul 6, 2011)

^^no San Andreas will give only 10-15 fps on this config.

Btw Vice City and Liabery City will be fine.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 7, 2011)

NFS Most Wanted , many people say its the best game they have ever played.

Flatout , may seem shady at first , all old cars and trucks , but huge FUN , you'll realise afterwards! Especially teh circus things you can do with the cars.

Trackmania . Don;t judge before you have played. Trackmania is a game which feels like a roller coaster  , sometimes much more fun than any street racing game.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 7, 2011)

> NFS Most Wanted , many people say its the best game they have ever played.


Won't work.
I have a similar CPU, twice the RAM and twice the GPU and its very sluggish.


----------



## TechPlex (Jul 7, 2011)

mitraark said:


> NFS Most Wanted , many people say its the best game they have ever played.
> 
> Flatout , may seem shady at first , all old cars and trucks , but huge FUN , you'll realise afterwards! Especially teh circus things you can do with the cars.
> 
> Trackmania . Don;t judge before you have played. Trackmania is a game which feels like a roller coaster  , sometimes much more fun than any street racing game.



I am not that underestimating. I know that we can even design tracks in it. And its is somewhat in between a stadium space. There are formula1 type of cars. But there is no police, no city, no stunts. Just a roller coaster track where there is no thrill of the city streets and vehicles. So I didn't like it.


----------



## Alok (Jul 7, 2011)

Have u played nfs hot pursuit 2 old one? That has nice cop chase.

*img.brothersoft.com/screenshots/softimage/n/need_for_speed-_hot_pursuit_2-272387-1250063163.jpeg

This will run very smoothly.


----------



## TechPlex (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes I had played it when I was in fourth grade. but was not able to enjoy the graphics like in the above picture because my old PC had low SysConfigs. now I can try playing that. Thanks man. Will try.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 7, 2011)

NFS Underground 1
Carmageddon 2


----------



## Alok (Jul 7, 2011)

Piyush said:


> *NFS Underground 1*
> Carmageddon 2



No Underground *will run like slow motion* on that config.


----------



## TechPlex (Jul 7, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> No Underground *will run like slow motion* on that config.



Yes Exactly!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

Well try out Older versions of Test Drive. I guess they will work fine. I mean real old not 2-3 years back game.


----------



## TechPlex (Jul 7, 2011)

Dude, I read somewhere, yes on GameSpot that Test Drive is all about driving Ferraris on American Highways. Is it true or is there any other spectacular feature in the game?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

Well nothing special to mention but its just fine. And you also have said that you want racing games and there are not a whole lot of racing game except what are already suggested which will run on your system.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 7, 2011)

Underground 1 with low med details at 1024*768 will run for sure


----------



## TechPlex (Jul 7, 2011)

It's a good game fellas. But I've already completed all Need For Speed games upto Undercover. Except ProStreet.


----------

